# Email address change



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Howdy all you boys and girls out there in Cho Cho Train Land.

Please make note of my E mail Address change.

It is now

[email protected]


That is a Q as in Queen but lower case letter.

I am now on DSL

HE HE HE HE


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

so, is it night and day better JJ? 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I can now view Videos with out haveing to wait two days for them to down load. I use to never look at a thread that had a video in it because it took so long to down load. I just tried looking at the video from KO KO RR and it was great. Nice little video


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Glad to hear that you've got your new high-speed DSL up and working.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting the DSL which is phone line driven yes? 

What does "ADSL" mean? This Vs "High Speed DSL" ? Are they the same? 

I'm on cable so I really don't understand here. 

gg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Asymmetric... almost all home installations are aysmmetric, meaning download speed is different than upload speed.... you might have 1,200k download and 300k upload... 

SDSL, which you rarely see, is symmetric, both the upload and download speed are the same... normally only used in businesses... 

most of the time you are downloading, so giving up speed on the upload is acceptable... 

Cable is asymmetric typically, I have about 4,000k upload, and about 14,000k upload. 

High speed is just bs to get you to pay more or feel better. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dsl... I think; Digital Service Line... comes over phone lines , but does not interfer with normal phone calls. Not sure about the A 

The speed is in tiers and you pay more for faster/ more bytes. I don't d/l large movies so I'm happy enough on the bottom tier. 

Not all areas have cable, most have phones. PhoneCo Upgrades included booster stations and fibre optics for multi line carriers. Nothing was changed into my home. 

John


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Greg and John, 

Interesting as I have ADSL in one place and my home residence is cable. I upgraded the cable thing to "high-speed" per the cable Co and never really saw a difference. Greg, I think you pointed out the weakness of cable yes? 

Overall, this was just a question. I did not mean to distract from JJ's original message. 

JJ, you now have a class act way to communicate. Internet is the future as you know. 

gg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

DSL ran for all of 3 hours. It is down. They cant fix it. They want to send tech out. They wont send me another modem I am absolutely lived.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That'a bummer JJ! My cable speed here in Burbank has been up and down (speed-wise), but still working. The cable company is blaming the fires behind me in the hills. Loss of cable lines I quess.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not want to burst your bubble, but since it is the phone company, they often say it's you and not them. Since it is your own line, this is typical. 

In cable, everyone in your block would be out if the cable quit, and they have a harder time blaming it on you. 

In my experience, it's the least reliable high speed network connection there is, between cable, DSL, satellite, and wireless. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend here in the Valley that has DSL and his modem took a "dump" this past week. AT&T said they would charge him for a new modem and the house call. So he goes out and buys a new modem from a "big box" electronics store. It STILL wouldn't work. I have a computer buddy "guru" come out to his home and he checked the line strength at his pole. Pretty weak. My friend calls AT&T and they say the strength is nominal and "good enough" and they don't "see" a problem! The funny thing is that two weeks ago, he hired the company that does my home security system and when they finished all the install, they couldn't program the "box" because......guess what....the phone line was too weak! It was finally programmed off-site and is now working. He is paying for a DSL line with download at 1.5mg/sec and upload at .5 mg/sec. What he is actually getting is less than .5 mg/sec down and 0.1 mg/sec up. Bottom line is he is going to have cable installed in his home-10 mg/sec down and 1 mg/sec up for a few pennies more per month than his fastest DSL. No brainer! If this is all your area can get then OK. But if cable is available, go for it.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

In many states DSL service is a regulated service and the phone company [in No VA usually Verizon] is contractually obligated to a service level agreement that the company must honor. IF they don't provide the data rates defined in the SLA,they can be fined by the state regulatory body AND they have to give you a refund. This is why in most areas Verizon is pushing FiOS, because there is no SLA and bandwidth is NOT guaranteed. You may want to speak to someone in your state agency that regulates phone service. IF DSL is a fully regulated service, pointing out this detail to the phone company, along with mentioning your ability to file a complaint often brings nearly instant results.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen some of the contracts/info, many times they say "UP TO" 1.2 megabits per second, but it's hard to find what the guaranteed minimum speed is... tricky. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Sep 2009 07:08 PM 
I did not want to burst your bubble, but since it is the phone company, they often say it's you and not them. Since it is your own line, this is typical. 

In cable, everyone in your block would be out if the cable quit, and they have a harder time blaming it on you. 

In my experience, it's the least reliable high speed network connection there is, between cable, DSL, satellite, and wireless. 

Regards, Greg 

I am trailer trash. There for my Electric Meter and Phone box are on a pole away from the house.

Just to cover my Patuttie I ran a new phone line ( on the ground) to the pole. They can not say it's my Wireing problem.

They will be here between 10 and 2 today to work on it. 

The wire is just tem. Till they fix my problem 

I warnd them That is this system is troublesome and I have a lot of down time I am going to Huggies Nest 
Like Marty


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My guess in The Arrival Pool sez they will show up at 1:55 pm! 

The alarm co. at my sister's home said between 8 and 12... 11:46! I drove 30 miles to be there at 8 through rush hour traffic! 

Once the bugs are solved, I think you'll like it. 

Still have the wheels on it? Mr Trailer Trash? These homes are so far removed from Trailers that I can't even use that term anymore. 

6 years ago when I had 100G to spend on my home I looked at conventional homes for sale in Tucson, bad neighborhoods, cracked foundations, overpriced dumps, bad floor plans, elbow to elbow lots. But out in the country I found a newish (2001) 3bdrm Manufactured home on an acre and skewed lots with few common borders. I can leave my trains outside, have even forgotten to lock the door and no worries .. I ain't trash, me's smarts. To build an equal home on site would have cost double! If you could get a crew in here! 
I am a very happy camper! 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea John 
The wheels are off and gone. But I still got the hitches. They are off and shoved under the house. I have been in this Since 98. I too am out of town on 2.5 acers. Only about 20 of us on this side of I 17. 
There is no Vapor lamps to cause light polution. You can see the stars and night. It is quite. And Yes I have gone with the house un locked for months.
Got great Sun Rises over Table Mesa and great sun sets. I got 16 saguaro's from 1 foot to 25 to 30 ft tall. With arms 

I have danced the "IT ISN'T US" dance with Quest before. After every rain I kept getting a buzz on one or the other of my two phone lines. They gave me the song and dance about having to bill me for looking at my house wiring. I explained to here that I have this box from Quest on the pole where I can "UN PLUG" the house. I can then pulg in a phone and check the line. That way I can confirm that it isnt the house wireing. Quest put this box there. She said no it was not thiers. Finally I just told here to get someone out here. 

Te tech called me and told me he could find nothing wrong. 
I said Your at the pole in the box and you are calling my cell from my line at home 

Yea he said 

And you don't hear that hum? 

OH Is that what your complaing about? 

Yea Isaid


----------

